# LED Drama



## JBird325 (Feb 2, 2016)

WARNING: Educational LED Drama beyond this point! Get right for this...

Platinum VS Eshine
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4qJRZ6LGtI

Mars VS Amare?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DluotRa62-M


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2016)

I let this post in, but i am not sure it serves any purpose. I don't know if anyone will be interested.  If we start arguments with it, it will come down,.

Why did you post this? do you have an opinion or what?


----------



## astrobud (Feb 3, 2016)

:fly:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2016)

:rofl: cant imagine this starting an arguement. :rofl:

How bout HPS VS LEDS :rofl:   or HOT5S VS LEDS


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2016)

you know those 3 letters always cause an argument here..


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2016)

Not with Tha Weedhopper, ,,,i love all kinds of lights,,,,just not for growing. :bolt: :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> you know those 3 letters always cause an argument here..



B I U ? :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2016)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2016)

How bout SOB,,NAH I like the 4 lettered ones like BYOB. LOL
Wheres my friend PJ,,,he would know,,right?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2016)

WH, i love ya!!! you  bad bad man.... BIU are great letters. FYI are good, TMI..works..LED brings out crazy monsters that I invite...lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2016)

Back at ya Rose...Weedhopper is just having a little fun wit this thread. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## superman (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks like their final message was that the best deal in LEDs are the ones made by Chinese school girls. Child labor does help keep the price down!!:rofl:
 Peace, Superman


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2016)

I like you SM,,,not thats funny. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2016)

I like superman too. I noticed that last week.


----------



## JBird325 (Feb 6, 2016)

Rosebud, I made the post because I stumbled across this string of videos while doing purchase related research for my first set of LED's and found it useful, well and funny. 

So if anyone else got a laugh or learned something then I guess that was the point


----------

